# Nightbiken Hünfeld / Fulda / Rhön



## matzdab (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo, ich bin in den nächsten zwei Monaten beruflich in Hünfeld und suche noch Trainingspartner für vorwiegend traillastige Touren bis hin zu Enduro. Da ich tagsüber arbeite bleibt nur die Möglichkeit, mir abends Lampen dran zu bauen um im dunklen zu fahren. Da ich mich auch hier nicht so gut auskenne, fahre ich ungern alleine. 

Wer von euch hat Lust mich mal auf eine oder zwei Runden mitzunehmen?

Grüße Matthias


----------

